# what species of game would you not want to hunt??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

for me it would be a mt. lion..... I have no interest in shooting a kitty out of a tree....not saying there is anything wrong with that and I respect people who do it,, takes a lot of work to run hounds and scout and what not and it helps out the deer herds as well.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Are raccoons considered game? They don't interest me at all...


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I have to agree that shooting a kitty out of a tree doesnt do it for me and neither would a bear out of the tree! I have been Mt Lion hunting a few times as a spectator and didnt get the fever! Its all about the chase and the dogs which is cool but not my cup of tea! Also I hunt bears in the spring in Montana and its fair chase, so shooting one out of the tree would not do it for me! That being said its like the shooting duck off the water topic, TO EACH THERE OWN, They are just not for me!

DiverFreak


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

For me it is mountain goats. I think they are so beautiful and majestic I just couldn't shoot one.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

For me it is any kind of *big game you have pay to shoot*, to me a deer or elk means a lot more when I find it scouting, then find it on the hunt then hope no one shoots it. (Like a certain one eye'd, peg legged, super deer that we wont talk about) Then if i do kill it i have to break my back getting it out. To me paying to pull the trigger takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Grizzlies with a knife!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Any of the OIL sheep. They do nothing for me. Having said that, if anybody has the Ogden/Mt Ogden nanny or billy tag, i found a huge billy tonight along with a smaller one and 2 nanny's. Shoot me a pm if interested.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

On second thought I wouldn't want to hunt an anteater, they probally wouldn't taste very good.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Joel Draxler said:


> For me it is mountain goats. I think they are so beautiful and majestic I just couldn't shoot one.


Joel, care to come along on my hunt here next month??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Are raccoons considered game? They don't interest me at all...


.45 we must not agree on anything; I would love to hunt them just to see them eradicated, to help with game birds. Not that I would really enjoy any other part of it. 
Ditto on the cougar; coolest mascot out there, now if one could hunt a Ute mascot, now you are talking j/k.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Are raccoons considered game? They don't interest me at all...
> ...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote=".45":2urm8wg7]Are raccoons considered game? They don't interest me at all...
> ...


[/quote:2urm8wg7]
Just giving you a hard time! I see that you drive a Ford for work, we agree on that fact :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Kinda funny this is in the Waterfowl subforum, but what the hey...

I find it hard to want to hunt stuff like cougars and bears because there really isn't much you can get out of them besides a pelt, however, I think they would be fun hunts to do just once.

The one animal I have a hard time wanting to hunt would be lions. Big african lions. I don't see much need for it, unless it's a management thing. Same goes for a lot of african animals. Many of them are endangered or close to it, and I wouldn't want to eat the meat. Giraffe or elephant meat just doesn't sound appetizing. _/O


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm going over to Africa soon after I retire from the military, I've always heard the stories and saw the trophies and I want to experience it one time in my life. 

On a side note Most meat of safari animals that are harvested nowadays is given to the local native people to eat; it’s a big part of their diet.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I'm going over to Africa soon after I retire from the military, I've always heard the stories and saw the trophies and I want to experience it one time in my life.
> 
> On a side note Most meat of safari animals that are harvested nowadays is given to the local native people to eat; it's a big part of their diet.


I'm not saying I wouldn't want to do a safari...I think it would be fun! But like you said, all of those animals are given to the natives for food, which I am totally cool with. I just hate to see a rare or sensitive species killed for a pelt and the rest of them go to waste.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a long list of animals that I don't ever intend to hunt or shoot. Here are a few of mine:

Mergansers (only a drake hoodie for a mount, then I'm done for life)
mountain lions
bobcats
pronghorn
mountain goat
zebra
giraffe
warthog
lion
elephant
rhino
black bear (maybe)
grizzly bear

Red fox, striped skunk, and raccoons will get shot on sight if I'm in any position to do so. Same for squirrels. It's not hunting, just good practice.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I have no desire to hunt Woolly Mammoths, Sasquach, or Chupicabra. Anything else on the planet, look out.

There are a few things I would absolutely stack to the ceiling if given the chance... Wolves, Monkeys, *****, Skunks, any Cat, Foxes, Coyotes, and child molesters. :twisted:


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I always said I would'nt want to shoot a grizzly because they live to be as old as me. That was way back when I was 30, now that i'm much older then the average grizz.. Bring em on !


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i will admit i would like to shoot a liger. How much would it be to have one of those mounted tex? Also, the magical powers transfered to the person that harvests it?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

shootemup said:


> i will admit i would like to shoot a liger. How much would it be to have one of those mounted tex? * Also, the magical powers transferred to the person that harvests it*?


Yeah.....and a wolverine !! But that alone might be a curse... :|


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I had a chance to shoot a wolverine when I was about 17 while deer hunting. When I first saw him he was moving through a huge scree slope about 75 yards in front of me, probably hunting marmots or something. I thought he was a small bear at first, but then he stood up on a big rock and gave me a perfect side shot. I could see his feet and tail and I then knew what I was looking at. pretty cool. He was a big one too, probably about 75 pounds or so. I didn't shoot cuz I didn't know the laws on that sort of thing and didn't want to get in trouble.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably most of the stuff in Africa. I gotta believe it is one tough place to survive, so I'd leave em alone. And Swans. Call me sentimental but they mate for life (so I've heard). I know, what a sissy boy. :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I have no desire to hunt Woolly Mammoths, Sasquach, or Chupicabra. Anything else on the planet, look out.
> 
> There are a few things I would absolutely stack to the ceiling if given the chance... Wolves, Monkeys, *****, Skunks, any Cat, Foxes, Coyotes, and child molesters. :twisted:


LMAO... that was a hilarious post Tex. I like the "stack to the ceiling" thing. Monkeys/baboons would definitely be on the "stack em" list.... almost like jack rabbits around here. I also could sit and shoot pigs/javelina/warthogs all day and I don't know that I'd ever get tired of it. As far as things I probably wouldn't shoot,..... I love hunting the deer and elk, but most other stuff thats "big game" I'd probably leave to most other folks. I'll take my rabbits, ducks, swans, any of the upland birds, and hopefully stick a few deer and elk to keep me in wild game. I'd like to shoot a cat or bear for the hide/meat but its not something I'd do over and over... once would probably do me for experience's sake. 8)


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sea Otters or Eagles might be fun. I hear they taste good. :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Sea Otters or Eagles might be fun. I hear they taste good. :wink:


You may as well had said "Innocent baby seals"!!!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I used to have a soft spot for little dogs.........till my neighbor moved in now I really would like to take a couple out!!!! dang things stand at the fence and wont shut up..........


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> I used to have a soft spot for little dogs.........till my neighbor moved in now I really would like to take a couple out!!!! dang things stand at the fence and wont shut up..........


Fix em up a little hamberger treat and garnish it with a little D-Con. :twisted:


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Chaser said:


> ... "Innocent baby seals"!!!


Count Me In

Whats the daily bag on those?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> stuckduck said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have a soft spot for little dogs.........till my neighbor moved in now I really would like to take a couple out!!!! dang things stand at the fence and wont shut up..........
> ...


i was over at stuckducks house one day and his neighbor apologized about his 8 little yapping dogs. i told him i could fix them real quick. it would just take a bullet... i dont think he found the humor in that!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Rails, I have no inclination to hunt rails.


----------



## yozhik (Feb 12, 2009)

Unless I'm starving and can't find anything else, I definately don't want to hunt potguts. They just look son unappetizing and unhealthy to eat, and my rule is if I'm gonna kill it, I'm gonna eat it. They just look like a chubby kid who ate at McDonald's way too much :roll:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Saber Tooth Tiger might have been fun in the day with a spear. :shock:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Wild horses. Remember that thread??


----------

